

Magic Wand Bomb Detector Deemed Fraudulent, Inventor Imprisoned  - joelrunyon
http://techcrunch.com/2010/01/23/magic-wand-bomb-detector-deemed-fraudulent-inventor-imprisoned/

======
powertower
I'd rather see the government officials that pushed the purchase of these
"magic sticks" through imprisoned for criminal negligence.

Now that would be a worthy story to upvote!

~~~
trotsky
_criminal negligence_

More like fraud / bribery / public corruption - the story here is pretty
obviously about kickbacks not gullibility.

------
noonespecial
I wish they'd make it a little more clear. He didn't sell a bomb detector that
didn't work. He knowingly sold something wasn't a bomb detector as if it was
one.

------
sumukh1
I think this quote by the founder explains it all.

>We have been dealing with doubters for 10 years. One of the problems we have
is that the machine does look a little primitive. We are working on a new
model that has flashing lights

This is obviously a case of taking advantage of people in a desperate
situation. He's selling a product that he knows won't do any good (because
it's a scam) and as a result risking lives.

The linked video
([http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=r...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=rQMwXo1SSVo))
shows plenty of proof that it simply doesn't work (instead relying on the
subconscious movements of your wrist). It's power supply is supposedly the
static electricity of the wearer.

In fact, the supposed "secret" behind the "machine" are the cards that can
"detect" certain materials that are suspicious (Dollar Bills, Elephants, and
Bombs) (Note that he really tried running the gamut of possible crimes to sell
this "product").

When inspected, the card contains of all things an RFID chip (that can't
possibly do anything).

------
Pinckney
This is from Jan 2010.

McCormick still hasn't been charged, and is still out on bail.

<http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-bristol-16623678>

~~~
kcvv
The sad part is I still see this device being used - the security guys using
this have no idea this is a scam - Even if its pointed out to them, they
cannot do anything except follow orders from the top.

------
monochromatic
Inventor, not investor.

~~~
joelrunyon
_fixed_ \- sorry about that.

